# Silence of the Lambs bathtub thing



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey you know that scene in Silence of the Lambs where Jody Foster is chasing Buffalo Bill through the house and there is this like.. decayed body in a bathtub full of disgusting gore.... I thought that would be awesome to do in the shower room for my Halloween party. Maybe have a strobe light on slow in there. 

Any ideas on how to get that to look right?


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

sure take your corpse then dye the water kinda brownish. for the floating goo use expanding foam and spray it out on a scrap piece of wood and when it dries scape it off and paint it. once its done set it afloat in the tub.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

this reminds me of the picture of the guy who boiled himself a live on rotten.com really really gross


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Si-cotik said:


> this reminds me of the picture of the guy who boiled himself a live on rotten.com really really gross


Ewww i saw that also.... NASTY!!!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion Dray!

Where do I get expanding foam?


The boiled guy on rotten.com was gross!!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I get mine at Wal-Mart. its called Great Stuff.


----------

